# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La conveniencia de explicar bien, mal o a medias

## Némesis

A raíz de otro tema en el que charlábamos de un libro, y de si faltaban explicaciones incompletas o no, quisiera compartir con vosotros un tema que creo hemos debatido poco.

¿Qué opinais de que a veces [nos parezca que] las explicaciones de un libro estan equivocadas o están incompletas? ¿Es negativo porque el juego quedará cojo? ¿o es positivo porque nos obliga a pensar, a buscar, a investigar?

¿Se podría considerar provechoso? Es más... ¿Las explicaciones deberían ser más escuetas como norma general?

Me encantaría saber qué opinais.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Nemesis,

Como norma genelal, las explicaciones habrián de ser lo suficientemente buenas como para seguir el efecto, La presentación habria de limitarsea dos lineas, pues si no nos encasillamos y no creamos. Pero si alguina vez falta  algo, tampoco hemos de echarnos las manos a la cabeza, si no que hemos de intentar encontrar nuestras propias soluciones

un abrazo

----------


## Moss

¿Te gusta investigar y tienes la suficiente base como para desarrollar un juego con unas simples premisas? Me pregunto a mi mismo...

Me respondo: Depende del juego, pero la mayoría de las veces la respuesta es No. 

Ejemplo: Ases estilo Las Vegas. El Maestro Ascanio lo desarrollo basándose en unas ideas publicadas en una revista, mejor dicho, en la traducción de una revista americana. El efecto era ""Vanishing Aces".

Efecto.- Los Ases se desvanecen de una baraja mezclada y aparecen en el bolsillo del espectador.
Método.- Cuatro Ases duplicados y utilización del empalme.
Material.- Una baraja y otros cuatro Ases.

Con estas escasas explicaciones, un poco ampliadas - en total una hoja- Ascanio preparo su versión. La bautizó Los Ases Las Vegas en recuerdo de Johnny Paul, al que había visto actuar en aquella ciudad. Arturo quedó maravillado al ver al mago americano como acomodaba a la gente con las cartas empalmadas.

Para el que no conozca este juego, decir que esta en el Tomo 3 del gran Arturo y entre otras cosas descarga cuatro Ases en el hombro del espectador, entre su hombro y la chaqueta. Su mano sale con uno de los Ases. Casi ná. 

Ver a Ascanio hacer este juego es una gozada. Sí, tengo el video.

Entonces no sólo hay que tener el coco para desmenuzar un juego visto o leído de una simples notas, también hay que tener los huevos para hacerlo; para hacerlo bien, transmitiendo, claro.


Sigo con Ascanio...en el mismo Tomo dice Echeverry en el capítulo de Los Días Negros :

"_ En este capítulo te ofrecemos integramente la versión "Los Días Negros", escrita por el propio Arturo un año antes de su muerte._
_Podrás gozar del estilo ascaniano en uno de sus mejores textos._

_El juego como verásse divide en tres partes: el "modus operandi", donde explica el juego en sí; la técnica, donde incluye todas las que emplea en el efecto; y la psicología, donde analiza el efecto desde tres perspectivas: la construcción, la presentación y las coberturas._

_Seguramente si Arturo hubiera escrito esta Obra completa, habría descrito todos sus juegos como los describe a continuación con "Los Días Negros", no pudo ser. Así que disfrútalo e imagina como hubiesen sido los demás._ 

*El ejercicio puede ser muy enriquecedor."*


¿Qué como prefiero aprender los juegos?...no hay color, pero gracias a estas cosas es como aprendemos a leer los juegos, porque alguien como Arturo, Tamariz, Gabi, Dani DaOrtiz, Gea, etc, etc nos enseñan a aprender. 

¿Un libro didactico con erratas? Es un error. Si compro un libro es para aprender y evidentemente sacar mis conclusiones de lo que leo. Podré estar de acuerdo o no; pero que no me engañen, ya sea por desidia del escritor o chapuza de la editorial.

Las pajas mentales ya me las hago yo sólo no hace falta que me obligen a ello, máxime cuando pagué una buena pasta por un libro que la editorial, en su publicidad, dice cosas como "La Biblia de las bolas de esponja..."; por ejemplo. 

Otro ejemplo. "Controla la elegida séptima por arriba, fuerza este número a un espectador y revela la carta"  :Confused:  Vale, ¿Y?. ¿Que preferís?. Dadme a Arturo.

Por eso y sólo por esto que acabo de decir, Cartomagia Fundamental no es para principiantes, en cambio, el GEC 1 y 2 si lo son. Como lo son los de Florensa. El libro de Vicente es para rumiarlo, joder si hay que rumiarlo. ¿Cuando empecé a disfrutar del Canuto? Cuando dejé de destrozar los pedazo de juegos que nos explica Vicente. ¿Cómo iba a disfrutar si no tenía ni p*** idea de como se presentaba, ni lo que buscaba, ni siquiera, de como era mi yo interno; tuve que buscarme, sigo encontrándome, cada vez un poco más. 

Tu pregunta Némesis, requiere otra: ¿Qué base tienes?. Entonces si podrás saber si lo prefieres masticado, cortado en trocitos o de una pieza.

Un abrazo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo creo que da igual al base, siempre lo prefireré bien explicado.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que tengas suficiente nivel para imaginarte lo que tiene que ser.

Si una película esta llena de elípsis y no está bien cosntruída no la entenderá ni el apuntador. Es mejor un guión bien elaborado. Los libros también han de estar bien construidos. Esa es mi opinión.

----------


## Némesis

Por supuesto, daba por hecho que hay que tener una base.

Ni todos somos Ascanio ni me refería a unas premisas tan simples, ¡me temo que te has ido a un ejemplo demasiado extremo!

Además, un juego descrito a la perfección, con todo lujo de detalles, con la charla al milímetro y con las razones de cada acción será un juego perfecto. 

Pero no será nunca el tuyo.

Y ahí es donde yo me quería llevar la conversación.

En cambio, un juego explicado en, digamos, menos líneas, te obliga a buscarte la vida, y a cuestionarte, com tú bien dices, qué base tienes, y a crear tu juego. El tuyo. Con tus herramientas.

¿Un ejemplo práctico de a qué me refiero? Cualquier libro de los de Salvatore Cimó. Allí me econtré por sorpresa con efectos descritos en cinco líneas. Y están considerados como una referencia, y el número de ideas que hay en ellos son apabullantes. Pero no están al alcance de cualquiera, por supuesto. Tienes que saber qué hacer (como indicabas al final de tu mensaje).

 :Smile1: 

PD. Eidan, no había leído tu respuesta!! En mi opinión, una explicación metodológica no es comparable en absoluto a una narración. Pero ya que sacas el tema, hay muchas películas que están plagadas de omisiones y cosas que se sobreentienden.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> PD. Eidan, no había leído tu respuesta!! En mi opinión, una explicación metodológica no es comparable en absoluto a una narración. Pero ya que sacas el tema, hay muchas películas que están plagadas de omisiones y cosas que se sobreentienden.


De hecho es un recurso casi obligatorio en un buen guion.. 
Los espectadores deben estar involucrados y creando mentalmente los huecos vacios que no proporciona la pelicula y de esta forma los mantienes activos. 
En cambio si todo esta masticado y es previsible nuestro cerebro desconecta y no cuestiona nada. (Y se aburre, y olvida, y no asimila.. y se pone a pensar en lo caro que esta el pan.. o en lo buena que estaba la dependienta de las palomitas.. )

Yo considero, y volviendo al tema principal, un factor muy posivo el tener que hacer trabajar nuestra materia gris para comprender un concepto, una tecnica, una idea.. y es cierto que eso ocurre cuando no se da todo extremadamente masticado. Pero pienso tambien que para ello se requiere una base solida para saber que debemos cuestionarnos, que no y por donde hay que tirar para resolver ese 'problema'. 

Por lo tanto supongo que estoy de acuerdo con moss en que depende de la base que tenga el lector..

Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Ajajá! ¡vamos llegando! sabía que el ejemplo de las películas daría sus frutos  :302: 

Entonces según esto, hay que hacer trabajar la materia gris, muy bien, pero si empiezas, sin base, ¿no será todo tan cuesta arriba que te frustrarás y lo dejarás?

¿Quiere esto también decir, que sólo siendo un mago profesional tienes acceso a ciertos tipos de libros únicamente por entendimiento?

¿Y sin ser profesional?

¿Cómo hace trabajar nuestro cerebro algo básico como las cajas de magia borrás?

¿Ese el nivel de trabajo que debemos mostrar en nuestros efectos para con los espectadores, o menos aún, o más?

¿A más base no exigirás también mayor conocimiento a los espectadores, sin querer?

Bueno ya, a ver si se animan los nuevos también.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

El que la sabiduría ha venido atesorando,
y que siempre esta buscando,
la eterna verdad ignorada,
no afirma ni niega nada,
por que siempre esta dudando.
 Anónimo. 
Vamos por parte, prefiero un juego en donde explique todos los pasos, para poder interpretarlo mejor.
Pero yo siempre modifico las técnica a mi gusto y mi estilo, la presentación es siempre totalmente nueva.
Pero prefiero el juego bien explicado, así  apresiare el trabajo del que lo creo, la charla, las sutilezas etc, independientemente que yo cambie todo después.

Ahora si tienes el poder de reinventar el juego a tu estilo, no necesitas demasiadas explicaciones.
Pero si eres un novato, que todavía no puede crecer como artita NECESITARAS las instrucciones lo mas clara posible.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Némesis

> Entonces según esto, hay que hacer trabajar la materia gris, muy bien, pero si empiezas, sin base, ¿no será todo tan cuesta arriba que te frustrarás y lo dejarás?


Me temo que estás en lo cierto




> ¿Quiere esto también decir, que sólo siendo un mago profesional tienes acceso a ciertos tipos de libros únicamente por entendimiento?


No es ningún secreto que no todos los libros están al alcance de todos, digo yo, vamos...




> ¿Cómo hace trabajar nuestro cerebro algo básico como las cajas de magia borrás?


Exacto. Es un buen ejemplo. Allí no verás más de siete líneas por juego. De hecho... Es la principal razón por la que muchos niños acaban diciendo... ¡Menuda mierda! Nunca haré esto bien... ¡Pero no todos!




> ¿A más base no exigirás también mayor conocimiento a los espectadores, sin querer?


En mi opinión eso sería un error...

----------


## eidanyoson

Némesis, lo puse para que gente que no suele participar se animara...

Pero está bien que contestes tú :P

----------


## Némesis

:P Sorry!

Ale, a responder pues.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo creo que en algunos libros las explicaciones deben llevar hasta el guiño de ojos del mago. Luego ya haré yo lo que crea conveniente con él.

Esto se aplica a libros de grandes maestros. No me interesan tanto los juegos en sí como su magia. Cómo, por qué y con qué finalidad. Si Ascanio mueve una mano quiero saber cuanto la mueve, por que la mueve y que quiere transmitir con ello. Yo ya me adaptaré. A lo que me refiero, una cosa es estudiar un juego de un libro y otra a un mago a través de sus juegos. Muchas veces las explicaciones esquemáticas sólo son métodos y falta lo que hace que en sus manos las acciones se redondeen. 

Un libro que para mi lo ejemplifica es el de David Williamson. Son sus juegos pero no su magia. Cuando lo compré tenía claro que nada o casi nada iría a mi repertorio pero quería tener un conocimiento de su magia en toda su dimensión.

Otro ejemplo es John Ramsay, el genio de las monedas. Cuando transcribieron su rutina de las monedas y el cilindro se enfadó sobremanera porque se habían olvidado de poner a dónde debía mirar el mago en cada acción.

Lo contrario es Vernon, que quería explicar lo más esquematico posible y que el lector avezado completara por si mismo.

En cualquier caso, si es exaustivo o no, que esté bien redactado y claramente explicado de lo contrario está mal escrito. Hay tantísimas cosas sobre las que reflexionar en la magia que no es algo bueno perder el tiempo descifrando lo que un escritor regular nos quiso decir.

Pensar sí pero avanzando.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ostras! perdón no me había dado cuenta de la fecha del último mensaje

----------


## Ritxi

KiGonJinn, no pasa nada por reflotar un hilo antiguo siempre que sea para aportar alguna cosa

----------


## Mariano2010

Creo que hay juegos que son un sello. Están bien explicados y además, no están hechos para agregarle nada más, porque eso sería como ponerle ruedas fosforescentes a un coche clásico de los años 70. Por otro lado, si existen otros juegos, que se prestan a cambiar o mezclarlos con otras ideas.

----------


## Iban

¡Ños, qué rabia me da lo que ha escrito KiGonJinn!

...

No porque no esté de acuerdo, sino porque es precisamente lo que iba a responder yo.  :Smile1: 

Normalmente los juegos profusamente explicados no los estudiamos para aprender bien el juego, sino que lo hacemos para aprender sobre el mago y su filosofía: pasa con Ascanio, con Wonder, con Ammar o Carrol. Qué coincidencia que sus libros no sean aptos para principiantes... ¿Y por qué? Porque van a pensar que son un plomazo, que para decir que la bola se coge entre el meñique y el anular no hacen falta cuatro páginas... y la mayoría de las cosas se les hará excesivamente crípticas de entender.

No, los juegos profusamente descritos no son juegos detallados, son juegos más la opinión del autor sobre ellos. Y un ejemplo perfecto son los Días Negros que comenta Moss. Más de unas cuantas veces lo leo y pienso... bufff... ya llegará el día.

El recién llegado no necesita saber porqué Ascanio mueve la mano derecha mientras con la izquierda empalma. Por la sencilla razón de que ni le dará importancia, ni aprenderá nada de ello, ni tampoco lo hará cuando repita el juego. El neófico necesita saber "cómo"se hace un empalme. No le interesa la charla, porque sus primeros juegos no tendrán charla. Creerá al principio que la charla no aporta nada, y que es mucho más espectacular un DL sin charla, que una Si Stebbins con charla.

Sólo después de un tiempo empezará a interesarse por "vestir" sus trucos.

Mal explicado, nunca.
Escuetamente explicado, como repaso para cualquiera.
Técnicamente explicado, para los principiantes.
Profusamenteexplicado, comentado y desarrollado, para los avanzados.

----------


## Némesis

> No le interesa la charla, porque sus primeros juegos no tendrán charla.


Te doy diez segundos para replantear esa frase o hago estallar tu ratón en mil pedazos ;-)

----------


## Iban

¿Al recién llegado?

Jajajaja... Venga, Némesis: dime de verdad que no piensas que un nóvel dará más importancia a la charla que a un corte-floritura. Luego, con el tiempo...

Anda, no seas ingenuo. ; - )

Sus juegos no tendrán charla porque todavía no ha aprendido a medir los tiempos, a diversificar su atención entre lo que hace y lo que dice, no entenderá que el espectador no apartará la vista de sus manos si él tampoco lo hace y si, con un poco de suerte, ha oído hablar de la _missdirection_, al hacer el corte falso dirá "¿No es tu primo ése que pasa por ahí?".

----------


## Némesis

> Jajajaja... Venga, Némesis: dime de verdad que no piensas que un nóvel dará más importancia a la charla que a un corte-floritura. Luego, con el tiempo...


Bueno, lo que es hacerlo, a lo mejor sí que lo hará... Pero desde luego se equivocaría.

Por esa razón siempre recomendamos iniciarse en la magia con juegos automáticos, porque lo primero que hay que trabajar es la presentación... En el sentido de conseguir que al público le interese el juego. Y de sentirse a gusto haciendo magia. Algo así como un trabajo bidireccional.

Luego, que se haya puesto de moda hacer el simio con la baraja es otro tema... :P

Pero, ¿no tener charla? me parece una sentencia un muchito atrevida...

Y para no desviar el tema del todo: un novato a veces agradece tener que rellenar las posibles lagunas... Fill in the blanks, que dirían los profes de inglés. A mi me desesperaba cuando estaba empezando, pero con el tiempo lo he agradecido.

----------


## Ming

> Sus juegos no tendrán charla porque todavía no ha aprendido a medir los tiempos, a diversificar su atención entre lo que hace y lo que dice, no entenderá que el espectador no apartará la vista de sus manos si él tampoco lo hace y si, con un poco de suerte, ha oído hablar de la _missdirection_, al hacer el corte falso dirá "¿No es tu primo ése que pasa por ahí?".


No la tendrá porque le falta experiencia, no porque no quiera.
 :07: 
(sorry, sigan con el tema)

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Una cosa es lo que se recomienda, y otra la que se hace, y más cuando empiezas solo y sin nadie.

Estoy de acuerdo con Iban, a LA MAYORÍA de los que empiezan les interesa más que nada la parte técnica. 

Otra cosa es que también esté de acuerdo con Némesis, en que luego los hay que agradecen ese extra de explicaciones.

Mi opinión personal, es que el que empieza normalmente empieza sin tener una concepción exacta de lo que es la magia. Trucos, juegos de manos, y poco más. Luego vas profundizando, y vas viendo que esto es algo más. Y es cuando empiezas a darle vueltas a la parte hablada, a profundizar teorías, etc... o a seguir por el lado en el que te importa un pepino la parte teórica.

Hablo de esto pero no quiero en ningún momento sentenciar nada. Esto es algo relativo. Siempre habrá gente estudiosa, perezosa y curiosa.  :Wink1: 

Un saludete!

----------


## Iban

Némesis: si quien empieza supiera lo importante que es "vestir" un juego, no sería necesario repetirlo hasta la saciedad en todos los libros de iniciación, en los foros, en las críticas de vídeos, y en las tapas de los yogures.  :Smile1: 

Pero tienes razón: poco a poco nos hemos desviado de tu idea inicial: si un libro (destinado, por decir algo, a un "mago de nivel medio") debe de tener descripciones detalladas del juego o, por el contrario, si debe de ser claro pero escueto (olvidémonos también de las descripciones de juegos personalísimas, al estilo de Aascanio).

¿Alguien ha leído la "Enciclopedia de Juegos de Cartas sin Técnica",de Hugard y Braue? Son un chorropocientos de juegos, uno tras otro, encadenados como una ametralladora. Algunos de ellos, con toda seguridad, son bombas. Pero... ese que los describen con tan poco cariño (decripción completa,eso sí; pero lo justo y necesario para poder hacerlo), que cualquiera diría que es la lista de la compra. Y al final resulta que pasas por la mayoría de ellos como si fuesen una castaña de juegos. Si tan sólo hubiesen dedicado dospárrafos más a cada libro: un par de pistas detalladas de presentación, alguna idea de charla, un ejemplo, algo más personalizado... con toda seguridad, lo estudiaríamos a todas horas.

Esta frialdad en las descripciones (muy parecido a lo que le gustaría haber hecho a Vernon, si no hubiese sido por los redactores de sus libros) pude que ayude a separar la paja del trigo. En teoría, sería el libro ideal para el truquero acelerado. TRes segudos, un juego aprendido; tres segundos, un juego más. Y así, un repertorio interminable. Pero en realidad, ese libro lo que es es un filón para el que saben ver lo que le falta,y sabe también cómo completarlo. ¡Y son juegos prácticamente automáticos! Y yo no he visto que se recomiende a los nuevos...

¿Qué piensas de la Enciclopedia de Hugard & Braue?

Y perdona si he desviado el rumbo de tu hilo : - (

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pues de la Enciclopedia yo pienso lo mismo que de los libros de Frank García, bombas esperando que alguien las explote. Igual que el de Magia de Cerca de Lewis Ganson. Y tampoco son explicaciones cortas, pero si no que no es completo.

Todo dependerá del fin para el que se escriba el libro y del fin que el lector tiene al estudiar el libro: Si me escriben un libro homenaje a Pepe Carroll, o a Juan Tamariz, o un estudio sobre Patrick Page, pues como me metan libro modo recetario va a ser que acaba en la papelera o ni lo compro.

Si te planteas el estudio de un libro (o un juego) para incorporarlo a tu repertorio va a ser que cuanto más recetario sea, mejor, más libre se siente uno para trabajar. Porque aunque se diga "muy completo que ya haré yo lo que vea" siempre esa "completitud" acarrea límites que normalmente no se ven, pero que están ahí y cualquier mago con experiencia te los hace ver. Y dices "joe, pues es verdad, si no llega a ser tan completa la explicación, lo mismo no estaría tan limitado".

Realmente todo depende de "para qué". No hay dudas en eso supongo.

Actualmente para mi es muchisimo mejor un libro recetario para poder trabajar yo a destajo, equivocarme o acertar, que un libro superclaro. Esos otros libros los uso para APRENDER MAGIA, no para tomar ideas, o inspirarme.

Es como un texto de investigación o un texto de nivel de iniciación. Mira, para el de investigación explica rápido y dame el punto final para yo seguir, y para iniciarme en algo, mira, que esté bien explicadito y con todo masticado que no me quiero viciar y necesito toda la información.

Eso sí, llegados a un nivel, cambiad el chip, si quereis aun un libro muy detallado que sea porque quereis ESTUDIAR a dicho mago, no porque quereis hacer sus juegos (aunque luego hagais algunos...).

El día que alguien pille el libro de Magia de Cerca (por poneros un ejemplo, pero a mi me parece que es el libro que más llama a gritos) de Ganson y haga el trabajo (TITANICO, que muchos le quieren quitar méritos y es por desconocimiento) que hizo Tamariz con el Kaplan... ahí tendremos un nuevo genio de la Magia.

Hay miles de libros (en inglés más aún!) y juegos que están ahí para ser explorados, probados, trabajados, mimados... y cuanto menos límites hayan mejor. Y sinceramente, explicar muy bien hace aprender muy bien, pero pone barreras a la imaginación. Y hace años yo decía "que va! a mi eso no me pone barreras...". Anda que no... el problema es que ni las ves, y ahí es cuando estás perdido creativamente hablando.

Supongo también que el problema de tenerle miedo a esos libros tan parcos en explicaciones se pueden asociar con 3 miedos ¿no?:

1. Miedo a trabajar para nada: si el juego es malo, salvo que seas un Kaps, no lo detectas tan rápidamente y metes horas para nada...

2. Miedo a ser artistas: "es que para partir de una idea como esa y llegar a un gran juego-rutina, hay que ser un genio... artisticamente hablando ¿no?". ¿Y quién te dice que tu no lo seas? Como diría René: 90% transpiración, 10% inspiración.

3. Pensamiento erróneo de "esta rutina es mejor porque está más explicada". Tamariz tiene muchas joyas en 2 folios que otros autores han explicado en varias decenas de páginas y la versión de Juan es ... unas 150 veces superior.

Supongo que si nos quitamos de la cabeza esos miedos... quizás podemos empezar a... ¿crear? o al menos ¿hacer cosas a nuestra manera? ¿personalizar?

También supongo que depende de qué quereis hacer: crear o hacer vuestra propia magia... o ser interpretes... o directamente hacer truquitos que funcionan al 100%. De eso también depende.

Que miedo me da todo esto.

----------


## Némesis

¡Bien! Ahora sí que nos acercamos a lo que yo quería decir cuando abrí el hilo. Y es que creo que los dos últimos mensajes dan en el clavo. Sobretodo el último, ya que yo no había contemplado la posibilidad de leer un libro para estudiar magia, es decir, al mago que lo escribió.

Iban, déjame ponerte otro ejemplo.

Yo soy un patata con la técnica. Un verdadero petardote. ¿Y por qué? Pues porque no me gusta. La técnica me quita concentración de lo que estoy haciendo (salvo dos o tres de ellas muy excepcionales), me abstrae del juego, me hace perder el hilo y me saca los colores. Los genios saben hacer una técnica como respirar: sin darse cuenta. Yo no. El público lo nota. Casi telegrafío con la mirada cuando voy a hacer una. Y eso me distrae de la charla, que es lo que verdaderamente me gusta.

Yo lo que adoro de la magia es que estoy explicando algo. Estoy explicando una historia (en el fondo, que una carta desaparezca o que un pañuelo cambie de color no deja de ser explicar una historia). Me gusta mucho relacionarme con la gente, es parte de mi trabajo periodístico. Empatizo bien con ellos cuando hablo, y alguna vez se sorprenden a sí mismos dándome una información que quizás no debían darme. Pues bien, esa es la faceta que intento explotar en la magia, y la técnica me "contamina" un poco (salvo un par o tres que tengo muy, muy, muy interiorizadas, ya lo apunté).

Si eso me pasa a mí... ¡Imagínate tú a un novato fascinado por cuatro malabarismos! Hará un salto perfecto, no lo veran ni las hormigas que haya debajo. Pero hasta el más tonto del público sabrá que ha hecho algo... Eso si no se ha dormido por la falta de interés en la charla.

Si un libro me explica un juego a medias (y aquí es donde yo quiero llegar), yo soy libre de hacer con él "lo que me apetezca" con todas las facetas que no explique. Para hacer un símil, me da una estructura que yo revestiré con la fachada que a mí me parezca más bonita, o mejor aún, la que yo sé construir mejor. Pero si en el libro me venden el edificio entero, puede que no encaje bien en mi estilo de construcción... Claro que siempre puedo comprarlo igual y hacer reformas, pero las reformas siempre salen más caras. Y además, ¡qué narices! Estoy copiando a otro arquitecto.

Otra cosa es que yo lea a Ascanio, que él me explique por qué el meñique estaba situado dos milímetros más a la derecha de lo que yo pensaba y trate de comprender el por qué. En nuestro símil lo que pasa aquí es que estoy recibiendo una lección de otro gran arquitecto. Que como apuntaba MJJM es una cosa totalmente distinta.

En fin, en efecto... Es un trabajo titánico. Eso sí, Markos, yo tomo nota de la bibliografía que has citado, y a ver qué sale...

----------


## Iban

> Supongo también que el problema de tenerle miedo a esos libros tan parcos en explicaciones se pueden asociar con 3 miedos ¿no?:
> 
> 1. Miedo a trabajar para nada: si el juego es malo, salvo que seas un Kaps, no lo detectas tan rápidamente y metes horas para nada...
> 
> 2. Miedo a ser artistas: "es que para partir de una idea como esa y llegar a un gran juego-rutina, hay que ser un genio... artisticamente hablando ¿no?". ¿Y quién te dice que tu no lo seas? Como diría René: 90% transpiración, 10% inspiración.
> 
> 3. Pensamiento erróneo de "esta rutina es mejor porque está más explicada". Tamariz tiene muchas joyas en 2 folios que otros autores han explicado en varias decenas de páginas y la versión de Juan es ... unas 150 veces superior.


¿Y si le añadimos el riesgo de pasar por alto posibles filones, al estar descritos de manera demasiado somera, porque los consideramos simplones?

MJJMarkos, bienvenido de nuevo. Qué cosas. : - )

----------


## Némesis

> ¿Y si le añadimos el riesgo de pasar por alto posibles filones, al estar descritos de manera demasiado somera, porque los consideramos simplones?


Pero eso sería culpa nuestra, ¿no?

Y añado: es la habilidad que tenemos que tener para hallar contenido oculto... ;-)

----------


## Iban

> Pero eso sería culpa nuestra, ¿no?
> 
> Y añado: es la habilidad que tenemos que tener para hallar contenido oculto... ;-)


Claro que es culpa nuestra. Pero cuántas veces nos ha pasado que leemos un libro, y sólo encontramos tres o cuatro juegos que nos parece que están a la altura. Pero un día, nos da por repasar (ya algo más maduros) y pensamos: ¿Pero esto estaba aquí? Y nos damos cuenta de que los juegos que ahora nos llaman la atención, antes los descartábamos por cutres.

Esto no debería ser un diálogo, ni un triálogo, ni un tetrálogo, sino un multiálogo, ¿no?

----------


## MJJMarkos

A eso me refiero, es dificil paliar el problema de pasarse juegos buenos por encima, si encima no se trabajan porque la explicación es corta. A eso me refería también.

Yo soy de los que piensan que del cerdo hasta las pezuñas son buenas... pues de los libros de Magia imagina... siempre pienso "ha habido un tío que ha escrito su magia... otro ha puesto pasta para editarlo, otro que lo vende... algo tiene que haber en el material ¿no?".

Es lo que pienso a pesar de saber que no es cierto, es mi manera de autoconvencerme de que en cualquier esquinita-parrafo-canto hay una joyita. La realidad me dice que hay cada castaña suelta de libro-notas de conferencia que...

Un saludo.

----------

